# choppy pixelated blu ray playback



## anonymous6366 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the asus blu ray drive and total media theater 3. when i watch newer moview like avatar the video is pixelated across parts of the screen. It is never the whole screen, but one area. any idea why it does this/suggestions to fix it?

thanks in advance!

oh and its the desktop comp


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2011)

Perhaps it's an issue with Total Media Player 3. Try using something like VLC player or Media Player Classic.


----------



## human_error (Sep 26, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> I have the asus blu ray drive and total media theater 3. when i watch newer moview like avatar the video is pixelated across parts of the screen. It is never the whole screen, but one area. any idea why it does this/suggestions to fix it?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> oh and its the desktop comp



Make sure you have the latest version of Total Media Theatre 3 - films like avatar have a newer DRM encryption algorithm which the original TMT3 didn't support (as it didnt exist when it was originally created). If you try older versions of bluray playback software on new DRM protected titles you will see partial corruption on the screen.

I know that there is a patch for the total media player line of software to allow proper playback, if it doesn't work with the latest updates then it is something else wrong in your system.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 26, 2011)

This is what vlc said
Your input can't be opened:
VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd://D:\'. Check the log for details.

It doesnt seem like these support blu ray?


----------



## human_error (Sep 26, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> This is what vlc said
> Your input can't be opened:
> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd://D:\'. Check the log for details.
> 
> It doesnt seem like these support blu ray?



VLC can't decode blurays. Have you updated total media theatre 3 and tried that yet?


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 26, 2011)

human_error said:


> VLC can't decode blurays. Have you updated total media theatre 3 and tried that yet?



wow i feel dumb now, haha. just updated it and it works fine lol +1 to you


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

VLC can play blurays human_error, its what i use.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 26, 2011)

ok here is a new question. TMT3 now plays the movies fine but its really quiet. If i put the audio boost thing up it gets really scratchy. I do have a separate sound card so that may be part of the problem


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> ok here is a new question. TMT3 now plays the movies fine but its really quiet. If i put the audio boost thing up it gets really scratchy. I do have a separate sound card so that may be part of the problem



try changing the audio output. sounds like you might have it set to 5.1 with only stereo speakers (could also be related to your windows/soundcard settings)


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> try changing the audio output. sounds like you might have it set to 5.1 with only stereo speakers (could also be related to your windows/soundcard settings)



it was set as defaut device but i changed it to pci device because thats what the sound card is. its louder on default device but still not as loud as it should be.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> it was set as defaut device but i changed it to pci device because thats what the sound card is. its louder on default device but still not as loud as it should be.



have you checked the channels as i asked? you havent stated what speakers you are using.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> have you checked the channels as i asked? you havent stated what speakers you are using.



sorry im using logitech 5.1 speakers through the sound card. and what do you mean by the channels


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> sorry im using logitech 5.1 speakers through the sound card. and what do you mean by the channels



if you have it set to 5.1 output, then voices will only come out the center speaker, and very faintly through the rest.


If you've got them connected or setup wrong, you wont hear anything from the center channel, therefore it will seem 'extra quiet'


please run the sound test in windows, and make sure all your speakers are set up right.

(make sure its set to 6 channels/5.1 sound before doing so)


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a bunch that was why it wasnt loud. you guys helped fix my problems!


----------

